# sublimation instructions for foam hats?



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I got a bunch of foam front hats from Otto for sublimation. Nobody there had any instructions on how to sublimate on them, only that the trucker hats are what they recommend. 

I read that you should lower the temp to 350. I never seem to have good luck with anything less than 385. so I am not sure that is the way to go.

I also have no idea what the dwell time should be. 

I would rather not just shoot in the dark and waste these hats trying to figure out what works.

What settings are you guys using and what tips do you have for being successful at this?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Are you sure these are polyester?? and white??? If they are foam...I wonder if the foam will take the heat/pressure necessary...I do sublimation on regular polyester hats..400Ffor 45 sec


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, they are 100% polyester trucker hats.. I will try your time and temps. I also got some of the polyester mesh caps. Have you done any of those?


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Cjoe Design said:


> I got a bunch of foam front hats from Otto for sublimation. Nobody there had any instructions on how to sublimate on them, only that the trucker hats are what they recommend.
> 
> I read that you should lower the temp to 350. I never seem to have good luck with anything less than 385. so I am not sure that is the way to go.
> 
> ...


 
I have used their caps for many years. I use 400 degr. with light presher med or heavy will distroy the foam they also have a golf cap that I use 100% poly top item #31-458 they print great I wish they made a low 6 panel that way.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

400 degrees 50 sec light pressure. we cut the design so the paper covers the whole hat, won't get press marks that way, always cover with plain paper.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, Now if I can get a good nozzle check I will try some


----------



## KaiOla (Jun 23, 2011)

We also purchased the truckers polyester front caps - having problems with creases. Is anyone pressing full coverage or just like a 3 x 3 area? We are using "Knight" cap press tried both the small and large platen.


----------



## blacklava (Apr 27, 2007)

Here are some of my results from sublimating on foam trucker caps. Hope it helps. 

Valucap - Foam Trucker Cap - VC700

The design had straight edges so we trimmed around the entire image leaving only 3mm of excess paper. 

What didn't work:
400 degrees - 40 sec - Light Pressure - no kraft paper = 100% ink saturation. Significant browning of the foam.

What we ended up going with:
370 degrees - 50 sec - Light Pressure - with kraft paper = 90 -95% ink saturation. Very very very slight tint to the foam but noticeable only to a super critical eye. 

Notes: Release cap tensioner after the press is clamped. It helps reduce the crease mark on the top portion of the hat.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

400 50sec, we try to leave as much paper around design, to get rid of lines. we also cut our knight press front panel off, so we could see what we were doing. good luck uncletee.


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi guys! I am going to attempt this tomorrow. What type of paper should I use for the caps? I have texprint HR I think. My press is a Stahls so light pressure would be from 1-3 med pressure 4-6 and heavy 7-9 would this be a good way to determine the various pressure settings? Any help you can provide will be greatly appreciated.

Carol


----------

